# hds 5 screen clutter



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

Bought a new hds 5 last year and had some clutter on the screen when traveling over 5 mph. Thought the transducer wasn't low enough on the transom and lowered it before heading to the lake Sat. Still has the same issue, maybe worse. Sitting at idle or below 5 mph the screen is clear with the sensitivity set at 85%. This trasducer is mounted at the same place the two previous transducers were mounted. They worked fine. Anyone else have this type of issue? Do I have to adjust the sensitivity each time I speed up? Lowrance didn't have an answer for me last year.

Thanks for any input, Gill


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I have had it from time to time I usually have to go back into the sonar menu and check all the settings, something is usually out of whack ,,I don't remember which but, for some reason when removing and reinstalling for the next trip,,things get screwed up ,,even the GPS,,settings,,,Stop by BassPro the guys there seem to really know all about them they have helped me several times


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

try and put your engine in nutral and rev the motor, if you get noise that could be your problem. might have to rerout your power lines. or your new ducer wire is near other wires. my ducer wire is 2 feet below any other lines. also the nose of the ducer i like lower in the front a little. rockytop


----------

